

Confused Consumers Willing to Pay a Premium for Apple Branded HDTV - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/confused_consumers_willing_pay_premium_apple_branded_hdtv2012

======
chrisdevereux
> Another interesting tidbid is that hundreds of those surveyed don't know
> what they're talking about. Big surprise, right? More specifically, 18
> percent were found to own a "smart" TV, while 13 percent said they didn't
> know what a smart TV is

That sounds like a failing of these "smart TVs" to me.

------
jimmthang
apple fanboys aren't the brightest

